# baiting sets



## gray squirrel (Apr 23, 2006)

I have 2 questins,the first questin is how long on average does it take to get a visit and my ther question is how offen should i rebait. thanks


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

It matters on how many animals are in the area, and how frequent they visit that particular area. For coyotes i wouldnt rebait until ther is some type of activity at the set. And remember not to over do it on the sent/lure.


----------



## gray squirrel (Apr 23, 2006)

thank for the help


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

You're welcome.


----------



## Clenly187 (Jan 17, 2008)

how much scent is to much scent?


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

Clenly187 said:


> how much scent is to much scent?


Depends on the lure. A LDC (long distance call) lure is louder than say a food lure. The label on a lot of lure bottles will say to use 1/2 cap to one capful of lure. My experience has taught me that for **** for example it is impossible to over lure or over bait. For canines though it is a different story altogether. For canines I use only a couple drops of a liquid lure or if I'm using a paste lure I just dip a twig into the bottle and that's it. The canines sense of smell is truly powerful. It has to be, their life depends on it. The only time I re lure a canine set is after a monsoon rain. After a light or moderate rain I remake the set. No more lure or bait. The reason I remake the set is because rain will give your set a very plain and dead look to it. Another reason is that if the soil that you are working in is a clay type soil then the dirt that is covering your trap will get hard as a rock and possibly prevent your trap from firing. A lot of guys wont make a canine catch for several days after setting a trap and think that the lure they are using is junk or that they are not on location. I think that in a lot of cases they are at a good location and the lure they are using is good it's just that they are using to much lure so it takes several days for the lure to dissipate before a canine will work the set.


----------



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

I agree with ND trapper, canines have an unbelievable sense of smell. I have pulled traps, and came back to the area three weeks later and found my old dirtholes dug up by coyotes. So you don't need to re-lure often, if at all. If they can stand back ten feet away and get snoot full of lure smell then I think they lose interest. Even with minimal scent placement they will work sets better after 3-4 days. I think at this time any human scent left will disipate too.


----------



## Clenly187 (Jan 17, 2008)

thankx for the info you guys. this will be my 1st year trapping or trying to trap canines. hopefully i will have some luck! there is alot of good advice on this forum thankx all

Clenly187


----------

